# Waitress spilt a glass of red wine all over me and my new white coat.



## cleverclogs7 (24 May 2009)

Sorry but didn't know where to post this.

Daughter made communion last Sunday. We went to dinner and a Waitress spilt a glass of red wine all over me and my new white coat.

They took it from me and promised to have it cleaned. It was worn 3 times only and cost 120e.It took a long time time for me to save up for.

Last night I called the restaurant to find out about my coat. I was told that it hadn't been left in for cleaning yet . So the coat has been sitting in red wine since 17th may   . 

The manager said he would call me on Tuesday. If the wine doesn't come out they want to see a receipt of price i paid. What to do ? 

I already gave them my dry cleaning bill for the trousers and top I wore.


----------



## Smashbox (24 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*



> The manager said he would call me on tuesday.If the wine doesnt come out they want to see a reciept of price i paid. what to do ?


 
Not a lot you can do but wait to see if the stain comes out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*

Ring www.consumerconnect.ie, confirm your rights and let the restaurant know your entitlements.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (24 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*

thanks sue ellen.will contact them when i find out whats going on,on tuesday .


----------



## truthseeker (25 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*

Personally Id be asking for the price of a new coat if dry cleaning doesnt remove the stain completely.
Legally I dont know where you stand.


----------



## AgathaC (25 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*

It sounds like they may be considering replacing the coat if they are asking about a receipt? I hope that things work out, it's disappointing to have something like this happen, but hopefully they will replace it if the cleaning doesnt work.


----------



## Sandals (25 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*

Shocking, I wouldn't let this go. Keep all record of what happened, when, what they promised, dates, phonecalls etc. They admitted their mistake by keeping ur coat, keep on top of them. 

Had my own poor Irish midweek hotel break last year and never will I let anything go again when I'm paying for something.  Although in the end I was left with going down the route of the Small Claims Procedure but being truthful I chickened out due to distance and hassle. 

The website as Sue Ellen said have a template of a letter of complaint that will set you straight in pointing out what your looking for. You can email them also and they answer u back very quickly.  If u haven't the receipt of the coat, the shop you bought it in should give u a letter stating the price but dont forget the upset u suffered on the day of your child's communion and also waiting STILL for ur best coat. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## seantheman (25 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*



Sandals said:


> but dont forget the upset u suffered on the day of your child's communion and also waiting STILL for ur best coat.
> 
> .


 
I dont think we should let it rest at this, the waitress really should be hauled before the courts. nay, forget the trial, to the dungeons with her.
Its not like it was an accident, was it?
what a shocking indictment of the nation we have become.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (26 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*



seantheman said:


> I dont think we should let it rest at this, the waitress really should be hauled before the courts. nay, forget the trial, to the dungeons with her.
> Its not like it was an accident, was it?
> what a shocking indictment of the nation we have become.


 

thats a bit cheeky sean.Im a single mom and money doesnt fall onto my lap.i had to save for a coat i wore 3 times.my 2nd daughter aged 4.will be christened on sunday and now,no coat 

tonight the manager came to my house with the coat which wasnt dry cleaned.no cleaners would attempt to clean it he said.it has been sitting in red wine since may 17th. i got my 120e back and a 25e dinner voucher.big deal    im still mad as hell.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 May 2009)

*Re: Ruined coat.*



cleverclogs7 said:


> i got my 120e back and a 25e dinner voucher.big deal    im still mad as hell.



If you got the cost of your coat back and the voucher why are you still as mad as hell?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (26 May 2009)

paddy,because im not one for fashion or the latest up to date trendy clothing.im mad because i really saved my butt off to buy the coat.wore it 3 times and was the most expensive item i own.There isnt any left in stock and because im small and slim i had to pay a seemstress to have it altered.


----------



## sam h (26 May 2009)

ah.....I feel for you, we (girls) know what it like to have that "just right" thing (be it the shoes that go with everything, the perfect jeans, the slimming knickers).

It's not easy to replace.  I reckon you're more annoyed they left the coat sitting in the wine for so long - it might have been OK if they had soaked it & got it to the cleaners immediately.

But they have paid the cost of the item & given you a gesture of goodwill - still annoying but nothing else you can do

PS - TX Maxx are great for small slim people (not that I'd know!!!)


----------



## sally (26 May 2009)

I understand your frustration, but in fairness I think that this restuarant have actually played pretty fair with you, what other result could you have hoped for?  They could have delayed further, dragged their heels, denied liability...but they didn't, instead they did the really fair thing and gave you the money to cover the cost of a replacement or similar, it's hardly their fault that the shop you bought it in has no others, or that you need to have it altered by a tailor.  I thought it was a really nice touch them giving you the voucher.  I would put this into perspective, I am a full time working mum, and I too don't have much spare money for new coats, but it's not the end of the world.  Acknowledge that they have put  right something which was obviously (from your own description) an accident, and it looks like they perhaps forgot about it, not nice, but hardly traumatic is it?  

On a brighter note I have it on good authority that the weather forecast for next weekend is good, so no need for coats, therefore your problem is solved!


----------



## Bronte (26 May 2009)

Gee I think the restaurant was very fair to you.  It was an accident and it's only a coat even if you did save up for it along time.  I'm sure you'll find another nice coat.


----------



## Smashbox (26 May 2009)

At least you can try and get the stain out yourself, it would be worth a try.


----------



## casiopea (26 May 2009)

Before giving up on the coat, leave it a large basin of cool water with salt.  I had a similiar experience with a dress. No cleaner would touch it.  I left it for 24 hours in cool (then cold obviously) water with a lot of salt and out the stain came.


----------



## gillarosa (26 May 2009)

The Restaurant have exceeded their legal obligation to you, which is to either clean the garment or refund the cost of the garment so its pointless to stress yourself any further about it. I understand that as a single parent you may already have a lot of financial pressures even prior to your Children's Communion and Baptism coming so close together. But I'd take other posters advise on board and try cleaning it yourself, if it doesn't come out be thankful of the great weather and enjoy your day.


----------



## Sandals (26 May 2009)

Treat your kids and yourself to a nice meal, try and salvage ur coat and put the upset behind you (although it will be hard). 

On a side note, I knopw of someone at a work function, a hot starter split down the side of neck, one hospital visit, few doc appointment and one sol letter and a tidy 5 figure cheque rec. Of course this happened after my poor holiday experience (which I will never forget and am sorry I didnt take it further especially as I heard that the manager of the hotel is running for the town council with FG, shocking the man signed his name and my address on the envelope to a letter with the worst spelling, grammer etc).

You could always contact the manager saying ur not happy as u found out u can't replace the coat as out of stock, cost of tailor etc. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Cayne (26 May 2009)

Sandals said:


> You could always contact the manager saying ur not happy as u found out u can't replace the coat as out of stock, cost of tailor etc. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


 
Maybe you could get the manager to actually go and buy a replacement coat as well??

Come on, I think the manager and the restaurant addressed the problem in a correct manner and the matter should be closed. Paid compensation and threw in a meal.

Added bonus if the stain comes out....


----------



## Caveat (26 May 2009)

Sandals said:


> ... sorry I didnt take it further especially as I heard that the manager of the hotel is running for the town council with FG, shocking the man signed his name and my address on the envelope to a letter with the worst spelling, *grammer* etc).


 
Sorry, but the irony...


----------



## rory22 (26 May 2009)

Dye the stained coat red or pink, buy a new white one, have a free meal and forget about it!


----------



## speirbhean (26 May 2009)

If it's any help I purchased an amazing product called 'WineAway' in an O'Brien's offlicence last year... it took red wine out of a dress even after a dry cleaners said nothing could be done... worth a try anyway.


----------



## ninsaga (26 May 2009)

Jeez - they gave you money & a voucher - what else ya looking for? A sacraficial lamb (maybe even a roast lamb?


----------



## John Rambo (26 May 2009)

Is there not some way of getting a red wine stain out by using white wine? Sounds like the restaurant played it pretty straight to be fair.


----------



## Caveat (26 May 2009)

John Rambo said:


> Is there not some way of getting a red wine stain out by using white wine?


 
Supposedly, yes - but I think you have to do it pretty much straight away rather than days later.


----------



## Sandals (26 May 2009)

grammer....hehe......thats why I love Powerpoint plus if I were sending a typed letter with my name on it, I would always spellcheck it and proofread it.  I dont have a degree in English and any kid who reads my comments will tell you that. 

Also some of ye must never have suffered a disappointment in your lives, ye are so lucky. If you have your hopes built up for such a special day as Communion and something goes wrong.......plus I recently learned that you can't control everything no matter how hard you try.......


----------



## truthseeker (26 May 2009)

Great result, coat back, money back plus 25 quid for your pain and suffering.
In your shoes I would now tackle the stain myself, and failing that Id dye the coat red.


----------



## paddywhacker (26 May 2009)

Sandals said:


> Also some of ye must never have suffered a disappointment in your lives, ye are so lucky. If you have your hopes built up for such a special day as Communion and something goes wrong.......plus I recently learned that you can't control everything no matter how hard you try.......


 
Jaysus, the first thing that comes to mind reading this is 'haven't you little to worry you'... Aren't you watching the news these days?


----------



## MandaC (26 May 2009)

Agree the Restaurant have been more than fair.  Sometimes accidents are just that, accidents.   I think it would be pretty bad form  and a bit petty to go back to the Restaurant and try and push for something else.  Agree it is a pain for something like that to happen, but such is life.

In the overall scheme of things, would not count that as a major disappointment.


----------



## Oilean Beag (26 May 2009)

The €125 plus the voucher more than likely came out of the waitresses pocket rather than the restaurants. Considering it was an accident - how much more would you expect from the girl?


----------



## Complainer (27 May 2009)

Sandals said:


> Treat your kids and yourself to a nice meal


on €25? What would you suggest - a coke each and a shared plate of chicken wings - sheer luxury eh?


----------



## paddyc (27 May 2009)

Complainer said:


> on €25? What would you suggest - a coke each and a shared plate of chicken wings - sheer luxury eh?


 

In a situation where I had to complain in a restaurant, I would ask to see the manager on my return visit (with voucher from complaint) and expect a round of drinks included ontop as a goodwill guesture... hasn't always happened though.


----------



## meatmonger (27 May 2009)

paddyc said:


> In a situation where I had to complain in a restaurant, I would ask to see the manager on my return visit (with voucher from complaint) and expect a round of drinks included ontop as a goodwill guesture... hasn't always happened though.


 

aren't you a clever clogs getting all your vouchers and "expect" free rounds of drinks even though you have received a voucher as apology already.  absolutely sickening behaviour.

this restaurant has done enough, and more than most. Fair dues.
its a simple enough accident, and the wine will come out of the dress if cleaning advice given above is taken.


----------



## Nutso (27 May 2009)

paddyc said:


> In a situation where I had to complain in a restaurant, I would ask to see the manager on my return visit (with voucher from complaint) and expect a round of drinks included ontop as a goodwill guesture... hasn't always happened though.


 
In a situation where I had to complain, I wouldn't go back.


----------



## car (27 May 2009)

Nutso said:


> In a situation where I had to complain, I wouldn't go back.



mistakes happen, once you accept that, judge the premises on how the mistake was dealt with.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 May 2009)

Thanks guys.At last some good news   . yesterday i tried a small area with hot water and washing up liquid.  :O)  wine started to lift,so i took coat up to the bath filled with with hot water and scrubbed with washing up liquid,put it in whe wash at 60 deg  and the wine stain came out almost.so i got some parazone and dab,dab,dab, another wash later and brand spanking new.coat didnt even shrink.was supposed to be dry clean only.
so now,do i be dishonest and keep the 120 or hand it back.  duh..........


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

Not really dishonest, they should have really paid for the cleaning of the coat. Since you got it out, I would pay yourself the €125 for your time and effort, parazone can be expensive!


----------



## Cayne (27 May 2009)

And what about the meal you received. They acted in good faith, maybe you should consider a similar approach...


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

Ha I'd send the voucher back! I dunno if I'd return to a place like that, so for me the voucher would be a waste.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 May 2009)

thaNKS SMASH BOX.cant believe how much grief i got fr some members.yes accidents happen but god,i always seem to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.so i think that for my daughters christening on june 7th im going to take my family to the same restaurant.so at least im paying them back. you think i should wear the coat. hum........  i dont think so .


----------



## sally (27 May 2009)

Good thinking about going to the same resturant, they are such a soft touch, and if the free drinks aren't flowing for you and yours you can always moan,complain and stamp your feet .  See how much more you can squeeze out of this poor business!


----------



## Smashbox (27 May 2009)

sally said:


> they are such a soft touch, and if the free drinks aren't flowing for you and yours you can always moan,complain and stamp your feet . See how much more you can squeeze out of this poor business!


 
Cleverclogs never mentioned anything about free drinks, another poster did so perhaps you need to reread the post.


----------



## paddyc (28 May 2009)

meatmonger said:


> aren't you a clever clogs getting all your vouchers and "expect" free rounds of drinks even though you have received a voucher as apology already. absolutely sickening behaviour.
> 
> this restaurant has done enough, and more than most. Fair dues.
> its a simple enough accident, and the wine will come out of the dress if cleaning advice given above is taken.


 
Just to be clear here, I wouldn't ask for free round, but the manager may throw one in as an extra goodwill guesture.

Also as for never going back, as others have said mistakes and problems can happen, give places the change to correct their mistakes. If on a return visit your still not happy then by all means don't return.

There is no point saying a place was rubbish, not complaining and then never going back!


----------



## meatmonger (28 May 2009)

paddyc said:


> I would ask to see the manager on my return visit (with voucher from complaint) and expect a round of drinks included ontop as a goodwill guesture... hasn't always happened though.


 
I think you made yourself clear the first time paddyc

The payment for coat and voucher was more than enough goodwill


----------



## cleverclogs7 (28 May 2009)

ok subject closed.*i never* said anything about *free* round of drinks and free stuff.  read post. i have booked a table for 9 for sunday week and just hope we have a nice day.


----------



## Smashbox (28 May 2009)

I would lock the thread cleverclogs, the discussion has come to a close, you got a good result in the end.


----------



## Caveat (28 May 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## ValfrannyC (28 May 2009)

I'm certain that the waitress did not intentionally ruin you coat(if it is indeed ruined!) and they couldn't of been nicer about it, they gave you the money to replace it. That is as fair as can be! and regard small claims and all that lark! is this really what the world has come to.... so you should get your knickers out of a twist and relax, As was said already ..it really was not their fault that the shop had no more of that style. I'm sure you had a nice day and you really don't want this memory to be the only lasting one of your childs communion day! or do you?


----------



## Seagull (28 May 2009)

I thought the idea behind going back to the same place was was a gesture of appreciation because they had handled the problem properly. I didn't read it as an attempt to get anything further out of the restaurant.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (28 May 2009)

how the heck do i lock the thread ?


----------



## sam h (28 May 2009)

Have some of you guy's actually read the thread ?  There are some terrible accusations flying around here.  

Cleverclogs....
 - gave them an opprotunity to remedy the accident (they did nothing for ages)
 - never mentioned anything about free drinks
 - never implied it was anything more than an accident
 - didn't mention small claim court
I think it is a great idea for her to go back to the restaurant and give them another shot.  Hope there are no accidents this time.

I reckon you should lock the thread.


----------



## Guest128 (28 May 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> how the heck do i lock the thread ?


There should be a drop-down menu titled "Thread Tools" at the top right of the screen. If you click that there is an action "Close Thread"


----------



## ajapale (28 May 2009)

Thread closed by OP


----------

